# Hello from Virginia



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking foward to learning new tricks to add to my collection. I have been building costumes and props for the last couple of years to spice up my Hallowen parties. Last year I got featured in our local paper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Would love to see a copy of the pic.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

It came out in the Richmond Times Dispatch on Oct 30. The pictures are from My Fathers house but there are shots of some of my props


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Halstead, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool and welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pics of your work.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this you? http://www2.timesdispatch.com/rtd/lifestyles/home_garden/article/H-HALL33_20091029-214803/302454/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Virginian!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to see another mid-Atlantic person here.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes thats me Sickie. I wish my pic was better but what can you do? My Dads neiborhood goes all out for Halloween, its pretty cool, several blocks close the street and most the houses are decorated. I have been going there since the 80's and each year it gets bigger. Now I have a home of my own I have a party for friends to display the latest creations, near but not on Halloween. This year I have started on a new goblin, about 5 foot tall, and hope to animate the 7 foot demon (in the background of the newspaper art.).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have some pics or vids to show us halstead? I'd be very interested in seeing more.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome it is good to see someone else from the home town on here. Sorry I missed the thing in the paper or I would had went by to see it maybe this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pictures! We want pictures! Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.

those are awesome props and my condolances on those lost costume contests.

you have got to post pics as soon as your able! We all look forward to seeing them!


----------

